# July 4th Ribs And Stuff



## Uncle Bob (Jul 4, 2011)

St. Louis Cut Spare Ribs ~~ Chicken Wings ~~ ABTs 

It was a fun day..Lots of good food...Hope your 4th was just as Great ~~ Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2011)

Those ABT's look great!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 4, 2011)

That stuff looks great!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 4, 2011)

Bob, you've got me kicking myself in the butt for not making ABTs today. Very nice. And everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2011)

Bob, you've done it again!  It all looks top notch.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Man!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is how its done right there!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2011)

Very very nice but what did ya have for dessert and don't say chocolate ice cream!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice!  ....especially the ABT's.  I thought about doing ABT's but ended up doing moink balls instead.....less time to prepare....))


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to stop reading this forum after lunch... it just makes me hungry again. Nice!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 5, 2011)

Speaking of ABTs...When I was buying the peppers, all I could find were Jumbo size....I just measured some I had left over...they average 3-1/2 inches long...Much to big IMO...Hard to cover everything with the bacon...Anybody else seen the huge Jalapenos??


----------



## pacanis (Jul 5, 2011)

I've seen the huge ones. Since I make my ABTs using whole peppers I just cut more of the cap off, then use those for something else. Jalapeños are about as uniform as bacon lately, which isn't very much.


----------

